# blue brown meets satin taupe



## scrapbookromance (Jul 18, 2006)

*CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS, YAY!*


so here's the face I did yesterday. didn't quite turn out how I hoped, nor did the pictures come out like I hoped. but its my first tutorial so lets see how it goes, eh?

what you need:
green concealer, SFF, 187, bare canvas paint, bluebrown pig, satin taupe e/s, gingersoft e/s, blitz & glitz f/l, 224, 239, 208, covergirl lash exact mascara, chapstick or your choice of warm pinkish l/s or l/g




bare face - this is scarey, sorry




green concealer gets rid of red spots, for the most part




I used the SFF (NC30) for concealer because I'm lacking a good concealer for now (sorry for the funky face ha)




blend blend blend




tada! never would have known I only slept 5 hours!




secret weapon - shh don't tell!!




I'm working with a sample of SFF right now, so I use what's on the lid instead of pouring it on the back of my hand




dip brush in, and dab it on all over




buff buff buff around - oh so lovely




little bit of bare canvas paint






put it on up to the brow, blend it out with the 224






can you find the pressed pigments??




bluebrown and softwash gray! you're good!






get some bluebrown on your 239, and apply to outer third of your lid






satin taupe on the rest of the lid, gingersoft to highlight (didn't show up too well)




blitz & glitz on the waterline and tightline - loooove! see the difference it makes?






covergirl lash exact mascara is by far the best mascara I've ever used.
a little chapstick (later I put on C-Thru lipglass)

so here is the finished look!!








sorry the color didn't show up all that great, but the bluebrown was definately more blue than it appears in the pics.


Hope you liked my tutorial!! constructive criticism on the makeup and the tutorial is always welcome!!


----------



## ben (Jul 18, 2006)

i love your dark hair, eyes and skin!


----------



## hypergrl273 (Jul 18, 2006)

Great tutorial, and the 6th pic is really cute!


----------



## umsaeed77 (Jul 18, 2006)

nice tut and nice face


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 20, 2006)

Very nice! Pretty face.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 20, 2006)

GREAT tutorial!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 20, 2006)

thanks for this tut! you did a great job! and it was fun to watch


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 23, 2006)

nice tut!


----------



## Wattage (Jul 23, 2006)

Well done! Nice and natural


----------

